# Does anybody use Ironwood / Am. hornbeam (Carpinus carolinianus)?



## Pendragon1998 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have worked in my share of wet riverbottoms, and one of my favorite trees is ironwood / musclewood / American Hornbeam (Carpinus carolinianus). I was just feeling curious whether anyone here uses it as lumber in their projects? If so, I would love to see some photos of how it turns out.


----------



## hydro (Aug 9, 2013)

Not sure about that exact species but I have worked with quite a bit of Eastern Hop Hornbeam (Ostrya virginiana) here in Minnesota and they look to be closely related. In this area the wood is referred to as "Ironwood" and it is hard and heavy. The trees are rather small with a 10" trunk being good sized, so lumber is smaller pieces. Because of the small size, boards are difficult to dry without pith cracking, and workable pieces tend to be small.

The wood looks very much like birch, with a somewhat finer grain structure. Crotch figure can be quite interesting, with nice flame figure, and I have used it for turning and for making tools due to it's hardness. It cuts well with power tools but has a tendency to burn if the tools are not kept moving or they are dull. Sands and polished nicely.

If you can get some workable size pieces give it a try!


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

I've also wanted to try 'turning' Ironwood but with no luck in finding a source for it. Does anyone know of an on-line source for it? thanks…


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a 10 1/2×5 1/2×1 1/2 block of ironwood that I picked up a few years ago.
Still looking for the right project for it.
it is very heavy and looks alot like afzelia burl


----------



## buck_cpa (Mar 26, 2013)

do you have any? I've been looking for some to turn for some chisel handles.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I have both Hop and American Hornbeam trees on my property. I've never seen either one over about 8" in diameter. When the sap is running well, the shaggy Hop bark can be stripped off completely in a single piece, leaving a finely striated trunk, pictured. The American's bark adheres tightly even when totally dry. It makes great walking sticks and canes.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been wanting some of that for years. A friend of mine has abt. 100 ac in TN and thinks he has seen some there, but we haven't gotten around to hunting some down. (Friend also has a 24" woodmiser.)

In "the old days", they used it for critical strong parts, I've read. Wagon wheel hubs in particular. I have a toy wagon that my Dad had as a child. It's probably 100 years old, made just like a farm wagon but the size for a child to ride in. Some day, I'd like to try my hand at making a copy of it - and the wheels look like the most difficult part. Having a bit of hop-hornbeam on hand would be inspiring.

I've seen some small pieces on ebay, but nothing of any size.

-Ocelot


----------



## Pendragon1998 (Jan 31, 2014)

BTW: my apologies, the species is C. caroliniana, not carolinianus.

Here is the awesome trunk structure that give the trees the name 'musclewood' (and makes it a cinch to ID).









Below is a relative to American Hornbeam, the Eastern Hophornbeam (Ostrya virginiana). Both trees are in the birch family, Betulaceae, as you can see from the leaves.










I don't have any wood from either, but they're both supposed to be nice for mallets, clubs, handles, and woodenware, according to Native Trees of the Southeast.

Now, I've got several of these near my house, unfortunately, not on my land. I'm very tempted to do a little late night sawing to snag me a piece. Who can guess the species? The fruit makes it easy!


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

European Hornbeam is used for the best modern European wooden planes like Primus. Obviously for its hardness and resistance to wear.

Planeman


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Osage orange


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have all the Eastern Hop Hornbeam I can ever use. But the stuff here rarely gets more than 5-6 inches in diameter.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Hop hornbeam is some of the hardest wood i have ever handled. Great walking sticks. Almost physically impossible to break.


----------



## AdirondackJeff (Dec 16, 2015)

I have put some hornbeam on eBay along with a bunch of other wood. There are some pictures there
To look at. It's tough to Mill and the trees are not very big and I don't have a lot of it. As far as I could tell it's the only piece of hop hornbeam on the entire site that has any size to it. I could probably do better on price for smaller pieces packed in a flat rate box.


----------



## tghs (Mar 15, 2021)

hoping this isn't to much of a long shot,, I dable in building medieval crossbows reproductions,, drawing up my latest project a 1490s recreation of a german/austrian ,, research shows the stock/tiller wood of choice was hornbeam, needing to find a billet,, roughly 30-36" x 2" x 3" .. If I'm going through the year long process to make a horn and sinew laminate bow I really would like the stock to be of the correct wood.. thanks


----------



## AdirondackJeff (Dec 16, 2015)

I'll have a look to see what I have. Send me a message if you don't hear back in a day or two. I have some wood listed at singingtoadfarm.com but haven't put any hornbeam on there.


----------



## tghs (Mar 15, 2021)

any luck with the hornbeam?


----------



## tghs (Mar 15, 2021)

a little more drawing and drafting work has resized the billet a bit.. 2.5" x 3" 30-32" photo is the original 1489 bow,, horn and sinew composite bow,, the white work in carved antler,


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Never used it myself but my buddy uses it. He makes mallets out of it.

Gave one to me and it's really heavy duty. Sorry no pictures, but it's a good looking wood.


----------



## AdirondackJeff (Dec 16, 2015)

> any luck with the hornbeam?
> 
> - tghs


Sorry I can't get time to look. I know it sounds lame and I do have some but we all get too busy sometimes. Running maple sap and spring bee hive work along with family stuff has got me stretched thin right now. I will get to it at some point and give you guys a heads up. Thanks. Jeff


----------



## tghs (Mar 15, 2021)

I can wait, this is a long term project,, I understand about the sap and bees, I have several hives myself..


----------



## AdirondackJeff (Dec 16, 2015)

I have listed a piece of hornbeam at singingtoadfarm.com. Sorry I do not know the exact species. I also have musclewood or blue beech as we call it here. I will be cutting some this year for sale. Locally it was made into tent stakes for the circus but those days are gone. Guys would cut a pickup load and take into Gloversville NY and have their beer money.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

How does hornbeam compare with lignum vitae?


----------



## vjc (May 5, 2017)

Don't know if you are still looking but would you be interested in a small log? Can you pick up in western New York?


----------

